#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Building of a Cozy House | TIMELAPSE in 25 minutes

## David48atTD

I enjoyed watching this.

It's a cold climate build, Ukraine, but they appear to use the equivalent of the Q-con aerated concrete block.

Surprised to see the use of a reinforcing ring bar embedded into the wall.

----------

